# 3 Frames nebeneinander?



## Glavis (22. November 2001)

Hi, ich hab ein Prob mit HTML...
Folgendes: Ich will ein Frameset mit 3 Frames Nebeneinander machen!
Nur im 3.Frame(von Links) will das einfach nicht gehen!
Hier der Quellcode:
<html>
 <head>
  <title>                            ..::: Project x-52.net :::..</title>
 </head>
 <frameset   border=0 cols="17%,63%,17%">
  <frameset border=0 rows="100%,0%">
    <frame src="Menu.html" scrolling="no">
  </frameset>

   <frameset  rows="100%">
    <frame src="Haupt-Frame.html" scrolling="auto" name="Haupt-Frame">
  </frameset>

 <frameset rows="100%,0%">
     <frame src="Menu2.html" scrolling="auto" name "Menu2-Frame">
 </frameset>
 <body text="#00FF00" bgcolor="#000060" alink="#00FF60" vlink="#00C000">
 </body>
</html>

Bitte um Hilfe!

cya, Glavis


----------



## Bushman (22. November 2001)

So gehts aber!


```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>                            ..::: Project x-52.net :::..</title> 
</head> 

<frameset cols="17%,66%,17%" border=0 frameborder=0> 
	<frame src="Menu.html" scrolling="no" noresize> 
	<frame src="Haupt-Frame.html" scrolling="auto" name="Haupt-Frame" noresize> 
	<frame src="Menu2.html" scrolling="auto" name "Menu2-Frame" noresize> 
</frameset>

</html>
```


----------



## Glavis (22. November 2001)

Thx!


----------

